
Why You Shouldn’t Trust a Self-Help Guru who’s Fatter Than You - moeffju
http://distractinglybright.com/2011/02/11/why-you-shouldn%e2%80%99t-trust-a-self-help-guru-who%e2%80%99s-fatter-than-you/
======
MaxGabriel
Probably not the best advice for me--weighing in at 105 lbs I'd be a little
short on options

